#ubuntu-s390x 2016-03-18
<moon127> test
<cpaelzer> moon127: working :-)
<xnox> hello everyone!
<xnox> Welcome to #ubuntu-s390x. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
 * andymaier is back (gone 00:01:41)
 * andymaier is away: I'm away, not watching this cannel right now.
 * andymaier is back (gone 00:00:10)
